
Radon Transform - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon_transform
======
peter_d_sherman
Apparently used by CAT scans, and Computed Axial Lithography, to name a few
uses...

>"The transform was introduced in 1917 by Johann Radon,[1] who also provided a
formula for the inverse transform. Radon further included formulas for the
transform in three dimensions, in which the integral is taken over planes
(integrating over lines is known as the X-ray transform).

 _It was later generalized to higher-dimensional Euclidean spaces, and more
broadly in the context of integral geometry.

The complex analogue of the Radon transform is known as the Penrose
transform._

The Radon transform is widely applicable to tomography, the creation of an
image from the projection data associated with cross-sectional scans of an
object."

[...]

"the inverse of the Radon transform can be used to reconstruct the original
density from the projection data, and thus it forms the mathematical
underpinning for _tomographic reconstruction_ , also known as _iterative
reconstruction_."

